

How Perfect Pricing got me 1500 Sales in 2 Days - hawke
http://blog.asmartbear.com/perfect-pricing.html

======
sgdesign
Here's the HN thread from last week talking about the eBook mentioned in this
article: <http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3731047>

